# VidaXL Kamado



## chriss5471

Hello all!  I have been searching around and in my research found the following: https://www.vidaxl.co.uk/e/87184758...eramic-76-cm?gclid=CKyK7pm309MCFXcz0wodeqIKAQ

Does anyone have experience of this make any therefore is it any good?  Don't want to wasted £170 finding out!

Cheers!


----------



## smokin monkey

Chris, I have one of these, 













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ May 5, 2017






Nice little smoker, but grill size is small, depends on what you want to cook.

I would look at building your own UDS, use the search box to have alook. Can build one for around £200.00 if you buy all the parts, cheaper if you can make most of the parts.


----------



## chriss5471

Well DIY is middling for me so a UDS build is possible however I would need a foolproof guide or else I'd try and botch and that's when my skill runs out!


----------



## molove

Quinta do a 14" Kamado with a deflector plate included, they are a UK company selling Chinese made kamados, but have a 6 year guarantee.

The small one is £299 delivered, the owner of the company (James Mitchell) is active on the CWS group on Facebook if you need any info.

I've never used one so can't comment as to the quality but they do have a guarantee, which I'm fairly sure the VidaXL ones don't

https://www.quintakamado.co.uk/shop...4-6-Small-Bundle/p/79553421/category=15326886


----------

